# The Unnatural (awesome image furry comic)



## crackedrenamon (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey, I'm just trying to raise awareness for this awesome comic from Image called The Unnatural, it's about this pig girl named Leslie losing finding out she has some kind of power inside of her that a shady group wants to exploit for their own ends, she is being helped out by a white wolf with powers of his own.

It starts off  a bit slow, with some character interactions but really gets going around issue three/four.

I feel like I'm spamming but I really love to see this series actually finished, and not canceled like so many other mainstream furry comics.


----------



## hollyandhoney (Jan 8, 2019)

Do you have a link to it?


----------



## crackedrenamon (Jan 8, 2019)

hollyandhoney said:


> Do you have a link to it?


Uh, you have to ether buy it from a comic book shop or find it through an pirate scanner site.

I don't know the rules, so I might have to PM you a link to a link later.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 6, 2019)

definitely sounds interesting


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 21, 2019)

crackedrenamon said:


> Hey, I'm just trying to raise awareness for this awesome comic from Image called The Unnatural, it's about this pig girl named Leslie losing finding out she has some kind of power inside of her that a shady group wants to exploit for their own ends, she is being helped out by a white wolf with powers of his own.
> 
> It starts off  a bit slow, with some character interactions but really gets going around issue three/four.
> I feel like I'm spamming but I really love to see this series actually finished, and not canceled like so many other mainstream furry comics.


I remember that and it was pretty. I read over 95 % of the western comic books that come through my digital sources. This one was one that i remember.


----------

